# Logitech MX Revolution jitter



## TK9K1 (May 13, 2009)

I've had this mouse for a while now, and until recently it worked flawlessly. Now, however, it is consistently not moving right. The cursor lags and skips, jerking up, down and side to side. It's impossible to move the mouse smoothly, and it is very frustrating and imprecise. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers--it seemed to work OK after scrubbing the machine clean of any logitech drivers, but then I couldn't use middle click, or map any of the other buttons (which I need). After reinstalling the drivers, or even letting Windows automatically detect and install the device, it does it again. 

The mouse is only 1.5 feet away from the receiver, which is plugged into the side of my laptop. It's on a quality steelseries mousepad. Windows XP SP3.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ensure you are using the latest software, or try downgrading the software. And as it is wireless, there could be something interfering with the signal. I've seen similar issues when having more than one mouse in the same room and even from cell phones.


----------



## TK9K1 (May 13, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Ensure you are using the latest software, or try downgrading the software. And as it is wireless, there could be something interfering with the signal. I've seen similar issues when having more than one mouse in the same room and even from cell phones.


Tried all of that already. It's worked in the same location with the same wireless network configuration for about a year without problems until early this month. There was and is no driver rollback available. The first time that I completely removed all drivers from the system, it worked fine, until I finished booting into Windows and allowed it to redetect the device. Subsequent driver removals have had no effect. 

One of my coworkers says he's seen this issue before, and the only solution was to reinstall Windows. 

Is there no other solution to this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try reinstalling the motheboard/USB drivers. You could also try removing/deleting all of the USB controllers from Device Manager and rebooting.

Aside from that, I'd tend to agree.


----------

